# Dog limping with right front leg always up with other issues



## simple.dreamer.111 (May 18, 2014)

My dog having tons of issues recently. More than a month ago, she was limping with the front right leg always up. We took her to the vet after 2-3 days. The vet gave her 2-3 injections plus recommended Dolocarp(carprofen) and Clindapet(Clindamycin Hydrochloride) tablets for 6 days. Her limping didnt improve one bit, infact her pain increased. So on other visit, the vet after checking her leg thoroughly, gave some injections and she was on neurobion tabs for a week and we got a xray of her front legs and upper right shoulder. Her condition was as bad as before. Xray didn't reveal any dislocation. We switched to another vet after that, she said the pain is due to swollen nerve near the joint. She recommended megaflex food supplement and warm compress for the joint and a noninflammatory cream to be applied to the area.

Now starts further trouble, since a week now, she is having very loose stools, color though is usual brown. I thought the loose stools may be due to the food supplement she was taking. So we didn't bother much about it. Now we started her on another supplement, Glyco Flex on recommendation the vet who took the xray and we have given her that tab since 2 days now. Plus the vet gave her Isoflud injection( that's what seems to be scribbled on the note for the chemist, it has isoflupredone acetate i guess from online search ). However since 2 days, she is drinking excessive amount of water, and uncontrollable urination every 1-2 hours combined with loose motions. She is urinating all around the house which she has never done before. On top of that, todays motions have fresh blood in it. We have stopped all her supplements since yesterday, but still she is having motions. She is 10 years old alsation and indian cross and thankfully having no issues with food intake. Plus her diet is same since last 6 months. 

Will take her to the vet tomorrow since today's Sunday. Any suggestions?


----------



## Taser (Mar 14, 2013)

What about a canine chiropractor or acupuncturist?


----------



## simple.dreamer.111 (May 18, 2014)

Oh, i didn't knew that such treatment exists for animals too. Will try it as a later option if it fits the budget


----------



## Taser (Mar 14, 2013)

All 3 of my dogs are given a chiro adjustment at least once a month and sometimes more depending on what they do to themselves. Our old horse had acupuncture treatments for over a year and it was amazing to see the difference in him after each treatment. I think you will find they are not as expensive as what you might think. Hope you have some success with your vet.


----------

